# Tom Clancey



## DEIfan4life (Jun 11, 2006)

I really enjoy anything by Tom Clancey. I find that he has a good style to his writing and can keep a person reading. I've read just about all of his book, but when they turned the book," A Sum of All Fears" into a movie; it was nothing like the book. I found the book to be better. 
     Right now I'm reading the Net Force books. They are about the Goverment setting up an agency that deals with the Internet.


----------



## Mungye (Jun 11, 2006)

I have never read anything by Tom Clancey, only about his astounding 007 type life.
Can you recommend something that isn't too hard to get into , as many people that like him have told me he is very wordy and his work can get exhausting to really get into. But that is them.
He does write rather big fat stories doesn't he?


----------



## Anarkos (Jun 11, 2006)

Without Remorse is the only Tom Clancy book which is worth reading.


----------



## Mungye (Jun 11, 2006)

Thankyou, the titile sounds intriguing.


----------



## DEIfan4life (Jun 12, 2006)

If you ever watched the movies, The Hunt for Red October, Clear and Present Danger, or Patriot Games...they are books that Tom Clancey wrote that were made into movies. Enjoy.


----------



## Mungye (Jun 12, 2006)

I watched all of them and thus was intrigued. But they cut out like a kazillion pages don't they!
By the way your avy is totally adorable.


----------



## playstation60 (Jun 12, 2006)

Without Remorse.  Best book he wrote, followed by Rainbow Six.  But Without Remorse is a MUST read.


----------



## DEIfan4life (Jun 13, 2006)

FYI....If you don't read the other books, it would be hard to follow who John Kelly is; and why he became Jack Rayn's personal bodyguard. Most of Tom Clancey's book go in order, so to fully understand the story, you'll need to read them all.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Jul 3, 2006)

i hated rainbow 6.. it was terrible  it must be the worst book i have ever read lol.. i am surprised people are entertained by them


----------



## Avarice (Jul 3, 2006)

his works are very long, but the action is  great, but again, its very bloated and just like stephen king, you stick with the old stuff if you want quality, the rest is bloated. mungye, whats his 007 type life?


----------

